# Red Lodge MT in 2012



## unpopular (Oct 28, 2011)

Anyone interested in planning a meetup in Redlodge MT, in May-June, 2012?

Why Redlodge? Because it's AWESOME! So much to do and photograph, lots of back country, lots of roadside access to high alpine, day trips to Yellowstone (if you're into that kind of punsihment) tons of hiking trails of varied difficulty, not horrendously expensive, and only about an hour from Billings.

There is a very wide variety of environment from mountain streems to above treeline lakes (accessable by car) to high desert. There is a airplane graveyard in Greybull, WY and a the spectacular Bighorn Canyon is in Lovel.

Google image searches:
Bear Tooth Pass - Google Search

http://www.google.com/search?q=Bear....,cf.osb&fp=90e20f887535b5e3&biw=1011&bih=755


----------



## Jbjorndal (Oct 31, 2011)

I may be interested. I'm from Billings so not to far away.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 6, 2011)

heck at that point we might as well go to the rims next week 

I live in the north park neighborhood.


----------

